# Sparkling Graphite Metallic-what polish & wax?



## liam1979 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum but I'm just going to jump in with a question or 2. I've recently bought a 57reg Sparkling Graphite Metallic BMW E90, after owning a gleaming Imola red E46 coupe for many years. My aim is to (in a month or so when hopefully the weather picks up!) Megs clay it down, polish and then wax. My red car was awesome to shine up, but I'm not sure what the grey one will come up like. I only ever used Megs Tech Wax/carnauba(3rd stage)/Megs cleaner Wax etc and i never clayed. But I want to attack the new car and really get it gleaming!
Its pretty swirl free as I hardly think it was washed much by the previous owner. I've given it a coat of AG UDS and some Megs CW with a spray of cheapy Asda Triplewax Fastwax at every wash to give a bit of shine and protection through the awful winter weather. Does anyone recommend any reasonably priced products to work with once I've clayed. I was thinking AG UDS, then some Megs #16? would UDS be ok or would I be best with SRP? Oh yeah, and its all by hand. These are some of my existing products in case these would do any good:

Megs Tech Wax, Cleaner Wax, Gold Class Wax(I dont rate this much).
AG UDS

Thanks, great forum :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic colour mate and i'd be hard pushed not to recommend (again) the Werkstat kit.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZWSAK000

I've yet to see anything on whites, silvers/greys, and other light metallics beat it.

Heres a recent one...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=204679

And there's many more examples.

Have a read on that website about the stuff, they have a good description ect... it may seem a tad expensive but you're actually getting 3 different products+ for under £60 they also offer free delivery.

Depends whether you're looking to move on from the off the shelf stuff to maybe "fancier" stuff?

Have a search around mate, lots of threads to look at.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Both of my cars are graphite metallic, but I think wax looks best on them. 
It's all personal choice mate. Do you want it to look like glass, or nice and wet? 

I use powerlock on my Toyota landcruiser, there's so much paint, the easy maintenance of the sealant is a blessing. On my Honda accord saloon, I use p21s concours and vics concours. I love those two waxes.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

gally said:


> Fantastic colour mate and i'd be hard pushed not to recommend (again) the Werkstat kit.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html#aMasterZWSAK000
> 
> ...


:thumb: for the werkstat kit its amazing


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

My E90 is the same colour - I've had excellent results with both Werkstat, and Zaino


----------



## liam1979 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thats fast! Great feedback already thanks!!
Werkstat kit looks awesome, amazed at the finish on the grey Audi! Was hoping to wax the car, mainly because I love being outside spending time doing it!:thumb:
Would slightly cheaper products do well on my colour after clay and polish(srp/uds), i.e. Collinite/megs/poorboys? I know I'm being stingy, but I'm still trying to keep the Mrs sweet after blowing a wedge of cash on the car itself!!ha ha!


----------



## liam1979 (Feb 22, 2011)

Your E90 looks great, come on the decent weather!!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

After decent prep, you would find the results of the collonite 476 hard to beat. Great price, great finish and great protection too. Its not a wax as such more of a sealant:thumb:


----------



## liam1979 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

For a nice stingy wet look, Have a look at Meg's #7 for glaze, topped with Meg's #26 wax or Natty's blue wax.

The Megs tech wax gives a nice dark wet look and hides a few swirls too. Have you got the 2.0 or the first version? I had the first version and it didn't last long, but the newer version is meant to last a lot longer.


----------



## liam1979 (Feb 22, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> For a nice stingy wet look, Have a look at Meg's #7 for glaze, topped with Meg's #26 wax or Natty's blue wax.
> 
> The Megs tech wax gives a nice dark wet look and hides a few swirls too. Have you got the 2.0 or the first version? I had the first version and it didn't last long, but the newer version is meant to last a lot longer.


 Yeah, I've had a few bottles of the original tech wax, but now got the 2.0, it does last longer and gave my old red car a good look, i never clayed (i never knew much about clay!!), just scratchx, and 'Megs 3 steps' 1 & 2. Was good enough at the time, but fancy trying a nice paste wax now I'm going to clay and do a more thorough job. Is the Megs #26 the paste wax with the free app.pad in a yellow tub? I've seen it and wondered if it'd be good even though its a couple of quid cheaper than #16?? I fancy giving it a go as I do like Megs stuff.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, #26 is the black tin with yellow writing. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/meguiars-26-hi-tech-paste-wax/prod_97.html
it leaves a dark and deep wet finish, very nice and easy to use wax. If you search on the American forums, they love this #7 + #26 combo, and have done for years.

Although it lasts quite a while, the #16 is a king of durability. It leaves a brighter finish, but #26 is darker, deeper, and has more glow. Perfect for darker colours!


----------



## liam1979 (Feb 22, 2011)

That sounds just right for what I'm looking for. Durability isn't key as I'm happy to top up the wax now and then! Gives me some 'therapy time'! Cheers for the advice :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

People like to make a fuss over the expensive waxes, but nothing wrong with the cheapies!


----------

